# Feste Anrufsperren bei der Telekom



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe bei der Telekom schon länger feste Anrufsperren für folgende Nummern einrichten lassen: 

010,  0190  ,  0900  ,  0192  ,  0193  ,  0194  ,  0137  und 118 . 

Ab und zu prüfe die Aktualität dieser Nummern hier bei Dialerschutz unter Nummern & Tarife.  Bis auf die Nummer  00 und 0800 scheint alles gesperrt zu sein. 

Dazu noch 2 Fragen über 010 und 0900 !

Vom Service Technik Center T-Online wurde mir u.a. empfohlen,  ich zitiere wörtlich " Da es 0190-Dialer gibt, die die Einwahl über das Vorwählen einer Netzbetreiberkennzahl 010xx vollziehen, sollten sie sich bei der Deutschen Telekom auch entsprechende Netzbetreiberkennzahl sperren lassen " . In der Auflistung von Dialerschutz,  Nummer & Tarife, ist 010 nicht aufgeführt.  Ist die Sperrung von 010 richtig ? Es ist nämlich auch gleichzeitig die Nummer, wo man über andere Anbieter billiger (z.B. 01051) als bei der Telekom telefonieren kann. 

Von der  Deutschen Telekom wurde mir damals in einem Telefongespräch versichert, wenn man schon die Nummer 0190 gesperrt hatte, ist auch gleichzeitig die Nummer 0900 gesperrt.  Stimmt das ?  Oder muss man vielleicht doch die 0900, insbesonders die 0909, noch sperren lassen ?

Gruß GL62


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Hallo Du

Das kann Ich Dir höchstpersöhnlich bestätigen
wenn man bei der T-COM die 0190nummern sperren lässt werden auch automatisch die 0900 mit gesperrt 

Mfg,burak :bandit


----------



## excideuil (28 Mai 2004)

eine 010 Sperre ist nicht nötig, diese Sperre macht nur das call by call Verfahren unmöglich, die 0190/0900 Sperre greift auch bei Vorwahlen 010xx, der Irrglaube, die Sperre greift nicht, rührt wohl daher, dass eine 010xx gern zur Verschleierung der 0190/0900 genutzt wird.

Eine 0909  ist mir nicht bekannt! Ist 09009 gemeint?

0800 ist kostenlos, eine Sperre macht daher nicht wirklich Sinn. Zwar kann man auf eine kostenpflichtige Seite umgeleitet werden, muss dies aber durch Tastenwahl bestätigen.

eine 00 Sperre schützt vor ausländischen Dialern

excideuil


----------



## Antidialer (28 Mai 2004)

Das die Telekom 010 Sperren empfielt, ist klar  immerhin hat sich billiges Telefonieren damit für dich erledigt. Ganz unrecht hat die Telekom da aber auch nicht, die 00 Sperre kann durch vorstellen einer anderen Provider Vorwahl (010xx) umgangen werden. 

Billiges Telefonieren und 100 %iger Schutz vor Auslandsdialern sind damit leider nicht unter einen Hut zu bringen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

> Das die Telekom 010 Sperren empfielt, ist klar  immerhin hat sich billiges Telefonieren damit für dich erledigt. Ganz unrecht hat die Telekom da aber auch nicht, die 00 Sperre kann durch vorstellen einer anderen Provider Vorwahl (010xx) umgangen werden.



wieso? soweit ich weiß, kann eine 0900/0190 bzw. 00 sperre auch nicht durch anbietervorwahlen umgangen werden.


----------



## Heiko (28 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich weiß, kann eine 0900/0190 bzw. 00 sperre auch nicht durch anbietervorwahlen umgangen werden.


Korrekt.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*Feste Anrufsperren*

Hallo Heiko, 

wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe,  ist also die 010-Anrufsperre nicht notwendig.  Steht auch nicht in euerer Auflistung unter Nummern & Tarife !
Das würde bedeuten, das T-Online und Telekom logischerweise zusammen arbeiten, wenn sie solche Empfehlungen geben, um damit die Konkurrenz auszuschalten.
Wenn ich die 0190-Anrufsperre seit längerer Zeit habe, die 0900 kam ja erst später  neu dazu, gilt das auch automatisch für  0900 (0900-9..) ?
Oder sollte man seperat die komplette 0900-Sperre(0900-1/3/5/9) beantragen ? 

Gruß GL62


----------



## Dino (29 Mai 2004)

Telekom hat seinerzeit bei der "Indienststellung" der 0900 bestehende 0190-Sperren automatisch auf 0900 erweitert.
Wenn eine 0900-Sperre vorliegt, ist logischerweise alles gesperrt, was mit 0900 anfängt, also auch 0900-1, ...2 usw.

Aber irgendwie habe ich ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen, was die Funktion der 00-(Auslands-)Sperre in Verbindung mit Betreibervorwahlen (010) anbetrifft. Ich weiß nur, dass bei Mehrwertnummer-Sperren Betreibervorwahlen keine Rolle spielen. Bei Sperren von Auslandsnummern bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Quellen?


----------

